# I'm severely allergic to lideocaine, will I be able to get an epidural?



## Aabeling

I read that the epidural is one of the "caine" drugs, sometimes lideocaine. My doctor told me I will probably die if I ever lideocaine again and I may be allergic to other "caine" drugs. Uhm am I screwed??


----------



## Avalanche

Why even risk it?

I'm allergic to anaesthetic and there is no way I would ever have anything like an epidural. Even if a doctor could guarantee I would be ok, I still wouldn't want to feel ill from it. 

I would look at other means of dealing with labour. Morphine, gas and air, TENS machine, Hypnibirthing, etc.

Good luck :)


----------



## MrsStutler

I too have an allergy to the "caine" family of drugs (lidocaine, marcaine, novacaine etc) and cannot have an epidural because of it. I don't actually want one, but the option is not open for me if I did. They typically use bupivacaine, chloroprocaine, or lidocaine in an epidural so if you are allergic to them- it's a no go.


----------



## mamaduke

I need to schedule an appointment with the anesthesiologist before I go into labor to discuss my pain management options. Epidurals are out, as is morphine (as I don't want my airways to close up again, especially not in childbirth).

The joys of drug allergies...


----------

